# Will they be eaten, amano shrimp with a betta



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

I know it's not advised to put shrimp with bettas as they tend to be tasty snacks. However I was wondering if amano shrimp would be ok with a betta in a 5.5 gallon planted tank? He currently shares the tank with an oto and doesn't bother him, he will just look at him and then move away. He spends lots of his time at the top or at the front and most of the plant cover is in the back so do you think it would be ok to risk putting them together?

Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I got some Amano shrimp of various sizes with a betta no problems. Both swim and roam openly in the tank. 

-John N.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Are they good escape artists and what should I feed them, currently i feed them flakes and veggie wafers?

thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes they will escape the tank if stressed by fish or by water parameters. What you are feeding is fine. They also like shrimp pellets, bottom feeder food, green beans, & zuchinni.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok I will buy some bottom feeder food next week. Will have to plug up some holes then don't want them to escape as I found one on the floor yesterday, not sure if it escaped or it got stuck on my net whenn I fished out some baby guppies. don't think they are stressed by fish though, there are twenty ghost shrimp with them. It's normal to not see them frequently when you have lots of hiding places right?

thanks for all the help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If your tank is heavily planted then you may not see them for days, that is normal.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

hmmm. that's a comfort though rather being heavily planted just a bunch of rocks and crevices in the one they are in now, I can't find any of them now, only all my ghost shrimp, hopefully they are all alive otherwise I'm out 10$


----------

